
BOT Domain Names Now Available - techbubble
http://www.get.bot
======
techbubble
The registration process validates that you have a working bot and costs
$750/year.

------
sharemywin
so even the domain registration system has sold out to corps.

it looks like the only way to register a bot is through a proprietary amazon
hosting?

is the protocol AWW.botname.bot

Amazon Wide Web?

